# Humidity Too High In Humidor



## Dashot20 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey guys, I am somewhat new to cigars but made the plunge into getting a larger humidor since my goal is to start growing my collection for aging and enjoyment. I live in Tx, outside Dallas to be exact and my humidor has been reading 68-71 (2 hygrometers, normally a degree or 2 apart from each other, both salt test calibrated for 24 hours. One is a Caliber IV Digital Hygrometer by Western Humidor and the other is Xikar Round Digital Hygrometer) The Humidor i bought is the Whynter CHC-120S Stainless Steel Cigar Cooler Humidor 1.2 Cubic feet (holds up to 250 cigars). Currently I have about 40 cigars in there, no boxes, all individual. I also have a Xikar 2fl oz crysal clear humidifier jar. I have had this all in place for bout 2 months(ish)

Here lies the issue. Yesterday, the humidity has shot up to 75 on consistant basis and I only had smoked a cigar on Sunday and 1 yesterday so was not sure why the jump. I have checked the seals and all looks good. 

I went to cigar shop today and purchased a 20 pack of cigars (cheap ones to fill humidor plus for those friends are "avid cigar smokers" but never finish one  plus a box to put in there to hopefully fill it up a abit to bring down humidity. 

Any other ideas to help out? Thanks all!!

~ Kurt


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Remove the gel.
Go with boveda packs.
Dry silica kitty litter/ or beads.


----------



## Dashot20 (Dec 27, 2016)

how much kitty litty do you think would be appropriate? Also if i did the boveda packs, would you suggest the 72 or 69? Also says per 50 cigars, use one pack. Should I use more than one pack due to size of humidor?


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

I live in the Dallas area as well, which has nothing to do with your issue, haha. I use 65 bovedas inside a wineador and wooden humidor. Always keeps my humidity 65-67. I've tried heartfelt beads and definitely prefer bovedas, much simpler, more accurate and less maintenance in my experiences.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I echo that Boveda packs are the way to go if your humidor is small enough. When you get a certain size and larger, it gets pretty expensive to go the Boveda route, which is where beads come into play. I only say this for the future because you WILL outgrow your currently storage setup  

Because you're using a very well sealing wine fridge, I'd say 65% packs are probably fine. The 69% and 72% are useful for those that have humidors that leak (like cheaper wooden ones, for example).


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Buykitty litter to get your rh down. 

What is your rh in your house? If lower then leave to door open for a bit then close and check again. If your rf is higher you can use a hair dryer to blow dry air into the humidor, close it and monitor. Might need to do this a few times as the extra moisture is removed from the wood/cigars. 

If it gets really bad you can by fragrance free damprid from Home Depot which will lower your rf to around 60 in a few days.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Ditto all thats been said. I've used thise xikhar jars and never had much luck with them, Rh swings usually in the high range. Haven't done the beads yet, in the process ordering now. So ive gone all bovedas for the past few years, totally idiot proof if all is sealing well,which you stated above. Totally agree with @Yukoner 65% bovedas and you'll be A-ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Unless you've done the salt test ALOT it's not very consistent. A new Boveda in a couple Ziploc bags is better. When you're adding cigars to your box there rh is gonna fluctuate a bit depending on how wet they are from the b&m. 
Taking up dead space in your box is a great idea but I wouldn't use cigar boxes , they'll soak up rh. Use sealed tupperware to take up three space. It won't soak up or expel rh into your box.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

